# What is this?



## margaret.clarkson (Mar 8, 2018)

My husband's aunt passed away at the end of December. She was the last of 3 generations to live in the Darlington, SC house. We found this interesting item while working on cleaning out this house this past Saturday.

According to "The South Carolina Dispensary" book by Phillip Huggins, this is the same stamp as Jo-JO Flask No. 228. I've reached out to a few local folks to find out any information I can, but they haven't had answers.

It seems to be porcelain. Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## saratogadriver (Mar 9, 2018)

Is it a lid for a porcelain box of some sort?   Can't tell from the pics.    Or maybe an advertising or display piece?   Either way, knowing SC Dispensary values based on stuff on here, I bet that sucker is worth some serious coin.

Jim G


----------



## margaret.clarkson (Mar 9, 2018)

That's a pretty awesome theory! I'm going back on Sunday. I'll see if I can find anymore pieces or clues. My husband's theory is that it was a paperweight on some official's desk.

I may reach out to the SC State Museum early next week.


----------



## shotdwn (Mar 9, 2018)

I don't know what it is for sure but looking at the picture it gives me the impression it may be a ceramic tile. That is going by how flat it looks and the way the impression on it stands out. I could be totally wrong though.


----------



## margaret.clarkson (Mar 13, 2018)

I grabbed the block/tile/thing from the house on Sunday when I was down there cleaning. It has the initials "ILY" on the back. I'm going to reach out to the SC Museum today.


----------

